# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  Hands-on with HTC's updated Advantage X7510

## SDA

We peeked at the updated HTC Advantage X7510 at Mobile World Congress, there aren't wholesale changes here, HTC has chosen to simply revamp the keyboard and tidy up the face. The result is a somewhat tidier looking -- though still rather large -- device, with more memory -- now 16 GB of flash -- that still gets all of its previous jobs done. HTC has chosen to eschew traditional keys for a smooth touch-sensitive keyboard, and while we weren't huge fans of the first, we're afraid this isn't a whole pile better -- sure, it looks lovely, but feedback from the keys is about nil. Follow the pics below to get at the gallery.

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/0...vantage-x7510/

----------

